# ,  / > UW3DI >  UW3DI-2

## toifel

, !

   UW3DI-2.     -    ,   ,   ,        .       - ,      -     ,    ,      VOX    . 
     ,   5 ()    .
-    , ..     ?       .

 !

----------


## 104

"".     "",   ,  .

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

, . 5  RX-TX,    .     ,
 .  ...   !
""-   ,    ,   ...
 -  1974.

----------


## ua9uin_Alex

*  28 ():*

----------

ra9dm, toifel, UN-NS,

----------

